# Solar Panel charging vehicle battery?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

From 01/04 our MH will have to be stored outdoors as the place we keep it is closing and the new place only has outdoor facilities.

This got me wondering if the fitted (as standard) solar panel will charge up the vehicle battery...again, as standard. It is a 2012 Comanche.

Anyone on here know?

I am aware (I think) that you can fit a gizmo to do this but I wondered if it already has the facility. The literature isn't great on the subject (i.e. non existent)

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are a lot of ways to do it Graham, but they are basically a black box with electronics in them, I've never bothered and use the Clive Mott method which is basically a wire with a fuse inline, I modified it to take a switch.

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Kev

I'm kind of hoping its built in as standard...else I'll rig something up


Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too posh for me to have even looked at one


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Almost certainly your MH has a Sargent electrical system, they are pre wired to connect a solar panel to and charge vehicle and leisure batteries. Fit a solar panel, connect to the Sargent unit and it all just "happens"

Look in the members list for Sargent and get in touch, they are simply brilliant at customer service.

Andy

Just re-read you post, the simple answer is yes just leave it all alone and vehicle and leisure batteries will be charged (providing there is enough sunlight)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't you display the voltage of both sets of batteries? If it's bright day then both sets of batteries will show above the fully charged but "at rest" 12.6/7V if they are being charged by the S.P.. i.e. 13/14 volts.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks chaps.

It is a Sargent electrical system and it does show both batteries on the display panel.

Presumably the topping is would just happen even if the main panel was switched off?

I also have a main isolator switch which cuts off all juice from the leisure batteries when in storage. Would this need to be on rather than in use?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Which Sargent unit is it? 

Mine allows you to see the solar charge current and allows you to check voltages for both the vehicle and leisure batteries. It can also be set to determine where the solar charging goes, i.e. to leisure only, vehicle only or smart charge both (it is in the advanced settings).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

siggie said:


> Which Sargent unit is it?
> 
> Mine allows you to see the solar charge current and allows you to check voltages for both the vehicle and leisure batteries. It can also be set to determine where the solar charging goes, i.e. to leisure only, vehicle only or smart charge both (it is in the advanced settings).


I think its the 500 with the 480 control panel- the same as yours.

I know it allows switching of power when on ECU but I have not tried it on just solar. Presumably iit fuunctions in the same way?

Also will it work if the panel is switched off?

Also will it work if the main isolator switch is turned off?

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you isolate the leisure batteries they will not be charged because they are "isolated"

The Sargent system charges all the batteries with priority given to the starter battery. Leave everything connected (as in not isolated) and, providing there is sufficient sunlight, ALL batteries will be kept charged. However at this time of year there is never a huge amount of sunlight so any charge will be sent to the starter battery first so the leisure batteries MAY not be fully charged after the vehicle has been standing for a while. Once the engine is running any deficit will be made up.

Even if the "master" switch is off any charge from the solar panels will be fed to the batteries.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> If you isolate the leisure batteries they will not be charged because they are "isolated"
> 
> The Sargent system charges all the batteries with priority given to the starter battery. Leave everything connected (as in not isolated) and, providing there is sufficient sunlight, ALL batteries will be kept charged. However at this time of year there is never a huge amount of sunlight so any charge will be sent to the starter battery first so the leisure batteries MAY not be fully charged after the vehicle has been standing for a while. Once the engine is running any deficit will be made up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy

I just need to check the status of the master switch to see if that fully isolates everything or would still allow the solar to feed the batteries.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GMJ said:


> I think its the 500 with the 480 control panel- the same as yours.
> 
> I know it allows switching of power when on ECU but I have not tried it on just solar. Presumably iit fuunctions in the same way?


The settings for how the batteries are charged when on EHU are not the sa.e settigs that determine where the solar charving is directed. For solar charging settings you need to go into the advanced menu options, not the standard menu.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

siggie said:


> The settings for how the batteries are charged when on EHU are not the sa.e settigs that determine where the solar charging is directed. For solar charging settings you need to go into the advanced menu options, not the standard menu.


That makes sense...ta

Have you done this?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GMJ said:


> That makes sense...ta
> 
> Have you done this?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes.

I have 2 sets of solar panels... 60W to the Sargent and 200W through an MPPT regulator to the leisure batteries. I have therefore set the Sargent to only charge the vehicle battery from the attached 60W panel - the default was to smart charge both vehicle and leisure batteries, just the same way as the default EHU settings does. I leave the 200W solar to look after my leisure batteries.

If you need to know how to access the advanced menu then let me know and I will do so when I get back to the van (currently sitting in a laverie, that is LAVERIE, not lavatory :frown2: )


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again

Yes Id like to know if possible.

I would want it as an option when parked up but then be able to switch it back to the leisure batteries when out and about if possible.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Yes Id like to know if possible.
> 
> ...


In your case it would be best to make sure it is set to 'both' and let the smart charging jiggery-pokery take care of it, it will prioritise to make sure the vehicle battery is cared for first and the leisure battery will take a back seat until the vehicle battery is happy.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

OK. Press and hold the 'SELECT' button until 'Advanced Settings' is displayed. Then cycle through the menu options by short presses on the same button until you come to the one that has 'Solar to' on the top line. If the bottom line does not say 'SMART' then short press the 'SET' button to cycle through the options until it does. Once smart solar charging has been selected you can go back to the 'Basic Settings' menu by pressing and holding the 'SELECT' button again.

Good luck.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This is the Select button on the display panel yes?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

On the Sargent ECU box. If yours is the same as mine then you should have a LCD display with 2 little push buttons, labled as in my previous post, to the right of it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Further to this I checked with Sargent regarding the on/off switch on the control panel. They replied
"The smart charging facility will operate as long as the PSU is on. The control panel does not need to be on at all for this to work"

So I'll check its on 'smart' and then leave it parked with the master switch on and all should be good.

Thanks for the guidance

Graham :smile2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We had no problem with all batteries being charged on our escape, Sargent unit.
Present CI is totally different so have had a battery master installed, works great, original set up only chaarged the leisure batteries form solar. 
I think, Dont quote me lol


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

siggie said:


> OK. Press and hold the 'SELECT' button until 'Advanced Settings' is displayed. Then cycle through the menu options by short presses on the same button until you come to the one that has 'Solar to' on the top line. If the bottom line does not say 'SMART' then short press the 'SET' button to cycle through the options until it does. Once smart solar charging has been selected you can go back to the 'Basic Settings' menu by pressing and holding the 'SELECT' button again.
> 
> Good luck.


Anyone who is reading this...

You don't press the SELECT button but rather the Up and Down buttons at the same time. This then takes you into the advanced settings. This is on my controller - EC480.

Good news, mine was set to Solar so I have now parked her up for 2 weeks without the dead switch pressed. I have taken a reading on the % of the hab batteries so will check in 2 weeks time to see if it has had any effect

Graham :smile2:


----------

